# Vorgehen in der UK gegen betrügerische Dialer



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/6/35605.html
75000 Pfund Strafe und ein Jahr ohne Premium-Nummern - das tut weh.


----------



## sascha (17 Februar 2004)

> Further monitoring of the service showed that the software failed to disconnect automatically once the cost of the call had reached the limit of £20.00 set for premium rate services.



Oh Mann, wenn ich da an die deutschen Höchstsätze denke...


----------



## cicojaka (18 Februar 2004)

Wenn ich den Beitrag richtig verstehe, gilt das doch auch für ausländische Anbieter, die in UK Inhalte anbieten.

Ideeeeeee sprach Wickie!


-edited-

Gastbeitrag unten überflüssig. Ob ihr mir das glaubt oder nicht, aber meine auto-Anmeldung klappt nicht


----------



## SprMa (18 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste ich doch nur jemanden finden, der sich von England aus freiwillig da einwählt



Auch trotz des Smilies ist diese Aussage knapp an der Aufforderung zu Straftaten.

CJ, zügeln! (Das gilt auch für alle anderen "Persönlichkeiten" von CJ.)


Matthias
-Mod-


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Beitrag richtig verstehe, gilt das doch auch für ausländische Anbieter, die in UK Inhalte anbieten.
> 
> -edited-
> 
> ...


----------



## Qoppa (18 Februar 2004)

... ZÜGELN ja, aber die Idee ist ja nicht falsch. Und eine Straftat ist es auch nicht, wenn man sich bewußt auf ein betrügerisches und illegales Angebot einläßt.

Dies ist bereits passiert:



> Spanish-based Greenock and German-based Premium Call GmbH were also slapped for using dialer software that automatically downloaded itself onto PCs without users' knowledge before charging them £1.50 a minute.
> ....
> Taking action under recently implemented European ecommerce regulations, ICSTIS fined Greenock £75,000 and *dished out a £50,000 slap to Premium Call GmbH.*
> ...
> In a statement ICSTIS Chairman Sir Peter North said: "The sanctions imposed on Greenock and Premium Call GmbH reflect *the serious consumer harm caused by their services* and *serve as a warning to others that we will not hesitate to take decisive action to protect UK consumers from such abuse*."


http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/archive/27747.html

Man muß die Briten doch einfach lieben! Pragmatisch, klar und eben - decisive!

Aber ach, da gibt´s keine halb staatseigene Telekom, die mit ihren UMTS-Milliarden dem Bundeshaushalt - wenn auch nur für ein Jahr - auf die Beine geholfen hat, und die darum eine gewisse Nachsicht bei ihren Gewinnoptimierungsmethoden genießt ....


----------



## cicojaka (18 Februar 2004)

http://www.inside-e-law.com/news/2002_10/20021023_reg.htm

Der Artikel ist ja schon etwas älter (was den Teil mit dem deutschen Anbieter betrifft), damit hat sich meine Idee ja sowieso erübrigt.

@mods: Zu dem Gastbeitrag zwei drüber kam es, weil ich in meiner Panik anscheined mich selbst zitiert habe und das unangemeldet. Ja, ich habe Panik. Mehr als mein Geläppel erahnen lässt... Löscht ihn doch bitte, um was es mir ging ist an dieser Stelle ja deutlich genug.

Das Thema "Einwahlen in UK provozieren, um Anbietern in D zu schaden" hat sich ja wohl erledigt. Meine Panik nicht, sonst würde ich nicht um 1:15 im Internet nach weiteren Beweisen graben für alles, was ich hier so von mir gelassen habe. Falls jemand eine Aussage von mir findet, die er für nicht beweisbar hält, wäre ich dankbar für eine PN.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/6/35605.html
> 75000 Pfund Strafe und ein Jahr ohne Premium-Nummern - das tut weh.


Ob http://www.icstis.org.uk/e wohl an der Rufnummer 09099671145 interessiert sind, die von 203 Webseiten von TSCash/TSCore bedient werden? Werde mal nachhorchen... :devil2: 

Warum verhaengt die RegTP eigentlich nicht ihre 100,000 Euro Strafe? Bei konsequentem Vorgehen koennten die davon doch sicherlich haufenweise Juristen von der Strasse holen, die sich sonst zu Erfuellungsgehilfen von dubiosen Dialeranbietern machen muessen...


----------



## Antidialer (18 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Warum verhaengt die RegTP eigentlich nicht ihre 100,000 Euro Strafe?



Warum sollte sie? Vater Staat verdient doch auch an iligalen Einwahlen wunderbar mit. Klar das da die Gesetze immer so gefasst werden, das diese Einnahmequelle nicht versiegt!  :roll:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Februar 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte sie? Vater Staat verdient doch auch an iligalen Einwahlen wunderbar mit. Klar das da die Gesetze immer so gefasst werden, das diese Einnahmequelle nicht versiegt!  :roll:


Ich weiss nicht, ob die Rechnung aufgeht. Im gewisser Weise kann man die Dialermafia als Pioniere des E-Commerce betrachten. Wenn das die Zukunft ist, gute Nacht, dann gehe ich lieber mit echtem Geld in echte Geschaefte. Wenn mir dort der Verkaeufer versucht, dass  Portemonnaie wegzunehmen, ist der Vorgang zumindest juristisch eindeutig.
(Warum die P*rno Industrie im Internet boomt, ist mir eh ein Raetsel, Videothek nebenan ist im Zweifelsfall erheblich billiger und vermutlich von besserer Bildqualitaet).


----------



## Qoppa (18 Februar 2004)

Warum die deutschen Behörden anders verfahren:



> ... Es gibt eben bei gewissen Abgeordneten der Regierung wie der Opposition "eine besondere Nähe zu bestimmten Leuten" der hier beteiligten Industrieunternehmen, wie es in Berlin heißt. Das habe sich so "eingespielt", und mit diesen Leuten gehe man eben freundlich um.


faz.net_1
Dies betrifft - aktuell - die Sache mit Toll Collect, aber der freundliche Umgang erstreckt sich auch auf andere Bereiche ...

Und noch ein weiterer schöner Kommentar dazu:


> ...
> Überdies ist ihr Ansehensverlust enorm. Um so unverständlicher ist es, daß sich die Vorstandschefs Schrempp und Ricke bis zuletzt aus dem Konflikt herausgehalten haben. Nach außen hüllten sich die Unternehmen - von denen das eine dem Bund fast zur Hälfte gehört - in Schweigen


faz.net_2

Auch dieses Verhalten ist uns ja wohlbekannt.

*[Virenscanner: URLs gekürzt]*


----------



## galdikas (18 Februar 2004)

*Greenock S.L., Mallorca*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> > Spanish-based *Greenock* and German-based Premium Call GmbH were also slapped for using dialer software
> 
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/archive/27747.html
> ...



In der Schweiz wurde ebenfalls eine Mehrwertnummern-Zuteilung an die *Greenock* widerrufen: 

Procédure de révocation de numéro
*Greenock S.L., *
C[alle] Guillen Moncada 24J, 
E-07180 S[an]ta Ponsa, [Mallorca]
http://www.admin.ch/ch/f/ff/2003/2796.pdf

Der Geschaeftsfuehrer der *Grennock S.L.* ist derselbe R.  L.  K., der auch bei

*Keen + Partner GmbH*, Eschborn 
*networks solutions! GmbH*, Eschborn 
*Systempartner Computervertriebs GmbH*, Friedberg 

und am Vorstand der *ebs*  / *Infogenie* ( http://www.infogenie.com/ )

"31.10.2003: .... erschwert auch die erfolgte Gesetzgebung in Bezug auf die Mehrwertdienste-Telefonnummern das Geschäft. Um unternehmerische Risiken in diesem Bereich zu reduzieren, hat die Tochter *InfoGenie Global GmbH* daher ihre Beteiligung an der *Crosskirk S.L*., Palma de Mallorca, verkauft....

29.8.2003: ... zu dem positiven Ergebnis trugen neben steuerlichen Effekten erheblich die neuen Töchter *InfoGenie Global GmbH *und *Crosskirk S.L.* bei. Die Umsatzerlöse im Quartal liegen bei 2,8 Millionen Euro, ein Plus von 261%....

27.6.2003: ... neuen Tochter *InfoGenie Global GmbH*, die bis gestern als *ebs Global GmbH *firmierte ...

28.2.2003: .... Die *ebs Global GmbH *.... hält 100% der Anteile an der spanischen *Crosskirk S.L.* ..."

beteiligt ist (bzw. war), genauso wie bei

*CROSSKIRK, S.L.*
Gran Via Puig San[t] Salvador, 20
07180 - SANTA PONÇA - 
CALVIA (MALLORCA) - BALEARES

*GREENOCK, S.L.*, Mallorca
*CORONGO, S.L.*, Mallorca
*EL JINETE AZUL, S.L.*, Mallorca
*MENFOTASIA, S.L.*, Mallorca

gal

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf /mod _


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, was ist schon "knapp an der Aufforderung zu Straftaten", noch dazu umstritten, gegen das hier?

"name"="www.***.com"
"user"="TS3***"
"dial"="0190***"
"desc"="Die einzige Supermodel Hardcore-Seite! Härter gehts nicht! Auf unseren Bilderserien zeigen wir wirklich ALLES! Die Einwahl erfolgt zum Sonderpreis von 35€ für eine Stunde. Wenn Sie die Verbindung vorher trennen, verfällt Ihr Guthaben."
"cost"="EWP 57€ max./Einwahl "
"euro"="Gebühr bezahlt! Nicht auflegen!"
"url"="http://***"

*"msdial"="Y"*

"land"="DE"
"tariftype"="2"
"mintime"="0"

Also wenn ich nicht dazu aufrufen darf, so was in England zu machen, um DORT eine Straftat zu schaffen, stelle ich halt die Frage, warum DAS in Deutschland keine Straftat *ist*?

...und zu diesem Fall gibt es deutsche Unternehmen, die Mahnungen schreiben...


----------



## Der Genervte (12 März 2004)

cj, rege Dich nicht auf, das wird sich alles ändern.

Spätestens, wenn D eine Demokratie geworden ist und das Recht dem Menschen untergeordnet. Vielleicht können unsere Enkel ja jubeln.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Danke 

in Zukunft werde ich mich mehr meinem Sohn und seinem bald kommenden Brüderchen widmen. Aber der Tschechische Tausendsasse hat ja noch ungefähr 150 Gelddruckmaschinen im Angebot, vielleicht schenke ich meinem Junior eine zum Geburtstag.

Scheint ja, siehe Zitat stern tv, alles nur "legale Abzocke" zu sein.

Vielleicht melde ich mich ja gleich auf dem PP der von mir so scharf kritisierten Anbieter an, diese Realsatire wäre so richtig nach meinem Geschmack...


----------

